# Whore Tyme



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Enjoyic:


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

wow... i dont even know what ot say!!!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Enjoyic:


 Lookin good dude. Is that Corona bucket your next project? Some wheels on that thing would make it a GTG MVP


vonnie77 said:


> wow... i dont even know what ot say!!!!


 How about "nice car dude". Or if you really cant get over the pink wheels, give him your "opinion". God knows YOUR opininon matters.:facepalm:


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

relax the comment wasn't meant to be insulting! 

I love playedTT's car I just think it's something you dont see every day and really stands out!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The cooler is a no name from the 30's-40's. Its rusting out, but still keeps things cool. No plans for it as of now. Thanks for the comments guys:wave:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I think it would look better in silver. :laugh:

In all seriouseness though, your tt looks great! 

Also, I seem to not be a fan of those shoes of yours, but at the same time, if you EVER take them off, I will personally come stabe you. Twice. Per wheel.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> I think it would look better in silver. :laugh:
> 
> In all seriouseness though, your tt looks great!
> 
> Also, I seem to not be a fan of those shoes of yours, but at the same time, if you EVER take them off, I will personally come stabe you. Twice. Per wheel.


Silver lol. 
But I'll remember that if I ever do take them off. I may need to take them apart as the bolts are tarnished and starting to rust. Guess I should have kept the car cover on last time it rained :banghead:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I may need to take them apart as the bolts are tarnished and starting to rust.


:thumbdown:

Why dont you coat them with something? like a clear coat spray or something non rustable??


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Silver lol.
> But I'll remember that if I ever do take them off. I may need to take them apart as the bolts are tarnished and starting to rust. Guess I should have kept the car cover on last time it rained :banghead:


they're not stainless steel?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought they would be as they are by BBS. I figured if I kept them polished they would be ok. Guess not:thumbdown:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I thought they would be as they are by BBS. I figured if I kept them polished they would be ok. Guess not:thumbdown:


Well, at least if you have to replace them someay, BBS bolts are more readily available than my OZ bolts, which are unobtanium in the US, and require a special 10 point tool rather than a more standard 12 point.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope. they are Moda M2's by BBS. No idea where to get the studs from. Called tire rack and they were a no go. I'll just have to strip them all and repolish them. Or maybe get them chromed:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nope. they are Moda M2's by BBS. No idea where to get the studs from. Called tire rack and they were a no go. I'll just have to strip them all and repolish them. Or maybe get them chromed:laugh:


I think bfi has bbs rim bolts. I getting my OZ replacements from a place in germany. Tirerack was a no-go for me too, which really pissed me off as they are the US distributor for OZ, and that's were I bought them back in 2001.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> I think bfi has bbs rim bolts. I getting my OZ replacements from a place in germany. Tirerack was a no-go for me too, which really pissed me off as they are the US distributor for OZ, and that's were I bought them back in 2001.


Yeah, but mine are 2 piece wheels so they aren't as long and the bolt is really a stud that gets hammered into the face I tried rs bolts and decided to stick with the og hardware.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

looking good homeslice 

Charlie


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nice pics :beer: 

If ordering from BFI just make sure that the bolts are ACTUALLY BBS bolts. I ordered some bbs rx2 bolts from there and they were aftermarket bolts  (unless BBS stopped stamping their name on them)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> nice pics :beer:
> 
> If ordering from BFI just make sure that the bolts are ACTUALLY BBS bolts. I ordered some bbs rx2 bolts from there and they were aftermarket bolts  (unless BBS stopped stamping their name on them)


 Thanks guys!
Yeah I ordered 1 to test it and the bolt is a fake 12pt and the nut us square :sly:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Well done Sir :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

NICE!!! Lower the front a little bit more :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> NICE!!! Lower the front a little bit more :beer:


Yeah I either need to find the euro polo mounts or cut my collars up front. I would rather the first if anyone can steer me towards some that would be appreciated.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You can either wait until Sept to get them from ECS or order them from Europe...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> You can either wait until Sept to get them from ECS or order them from Europe...


And on that note I shall wait. Chances are they will sit in customs until them anyway:sly:. How do you know they are going to carry them Ben?


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> And on that note I shall wait. Chances are they will sit in customs until them anyway:sly:. How do you know they are going to carry them Ben?


pink wheels and pink hearts in the cabin... not my style. it screams out "little asian gurl" to me (at least thats their style over here) 

nice car tho, looks clean, what coils u running?

add a votex front lip or splitter would look great too :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DurTTy said:


> pink wheels and pink hearts in the cabin... not my style. it screams out "little asian gurl" to me (at least thats their style over here)
> 
> nice car tho, looks clean, what coils u running?
> 
> add a votex front lip or splitter would look great too :thumbup:


Thank you. We all are allowed our opinions. :laugh:
They are Koni coilovers:thumbup:


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

gotta say the level of tint on those tails are PERFECT. and surprisingly the pink works great with the cars color. plus the lockout shifter base is intense :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice James :thumbup::thumbup: The wheels really do work with the cars color well

looks like VW styles on a TT-- different and fun

I think the roof rack would really work well with a Votex front lip for some strange reason


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> looks like VW styles on a TT-- different and fun


That was kind of my goal coming from the MKIV scene...and the votex would look awesome. I just have no more money as of now. School starts back up in 2 weeks:thumbdown:


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

yo doug you said you saw my car at forcedfed a while ago. do you know of any TT meets on the island?


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbup:Nice!! I like your style very unique.. That's what I always aim for something that noone else has..


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Audi Boy TT said:


> yo doug you said you saw my car at forcedfed a while ago. do you know of any TT meets on the island?



I don't think there are any TT specific meets on LI. I only know 5 enthusiasts with TT's on LI aside from you and me, however, there are weekly EE Milita meets @ Barnes & Noble on 347 in Smithtown. I haven't been to an GTG's in awhile though- if you want to find an updated listing you could check out the Regional\tri-state forum.

The car guys I hang out with can usually be found at a bar in Huntington haha- let me know if you want to come out sometime!


----------

